# Marginatus?



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I need help properly identifying this fish It was sold to me by shark aquarium as a marginatus and I love the fish just trying to properly id it after someone suggested it might be a altuvei..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

If George says it's a marginatus, it's a marginatus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Kilohead36 Posted Yesterday, 09:42 PM
> I need help properly identifying this fish It was sold to me by shark aquarium as a marginatus and I love the fish just trying to properly id it after someone suggested it might be a altuvei..


S. marginatus has a dark "V" at the caudal base with a hyaline tail. It also posesses small and large round spots. On this fish photo, I cannot tell about the tail in how it is formed since it is cut off. As for body spotting, I see small bars and spots, suggesting a compressus group member. The angle that the body is shown is slightly bent so can't tell much from that either. My recommendation is get a better, clearer photo without angle.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As i can see and Frank jas also stated the spots on the fish are extended forming short stripes which isn't a Marginatus characteristic.

Frank here is the tail of this fish as posted in another post......

What do you think Frank?I would say more Compressus than Altuvei....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If the fish has a black border edge as I see in the photo, yes, it would remove it from being S. marginatus. I would hate to call it an S. rhombeus subadult or compressus member without a better photo.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Here's a much better and clearer picture of my fish..I have been pulling my hair out trying to get a clear picture..It was always the wrong angle or my plant blocked him or he hid behind the driftwood..Hastus I hope this give a better idea..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

From the barred pattern and spots, very likely S. compressus.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks finally for helping me out..It took me days to get a decent pic for a ref. shot..By the way his teeth are enormous which isnt really depicted in photo..Once I appreciate your help..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID completed.


----------

